# هام: اكبر قاموس في العالم جميع التخصصات وجميع اللغات



## x_man700 (10 أبريل 2007)

وتتوالى المفاجئات وبعد المرجع الرائع K-Ogata فى ال Control 
Download K-Ogata​
شكر خاص جدا جدا : dr_tipsy على مجهودة فى وجود الكرك ودعواتكم لية علشان هو فى كلية طب وليا

المرة دى جايبلكم اشهر قاموس في العالم وبجميع اللغات ومنها العربي طبعا.




البرنامج عبارة عن برنامج ترجمة عادي بس انت الي بتتحكم في القواميس الي البرنامج شغال عليها بمعني انت بتضيفله القواميس الي انت عاوزه يترجم منها والبرنامج مرفق معاة بعض القواميس الهامة من العربى للغات متعددة وكذلك مجالات متعددة مثل الطب والاسنان والاقتصاد ......................
كذلك البرنامج مرفق معاة السريال بتاعة............
ومرفوع بدون باسورد................

اما لو انت طالب وعاوز قاموس في تخصصك سواء هندسي او تجاري او قانونيا ولو عاوز اي تخصص سواء جيولوجي او سيكولوجي او اي قاموس او اي تخصص في اي لغة ممكن تراسلنىاو هحطهم فى الموضوع فى الصفحات التالية للموضوع

*********Hotmail.com​
لتحميل البرنامج:

Download​
البرنامج بيقرأ النصوص الانجليزي بطريقة صحيحة جدا يعني بيقف شوية لو في نقطة بين جملتين وبيقرأ اي عدد كلمات يعني مش كلمة واحدة وكمان متوفر بصوت راجل mike او انثي marry يعني لو في تعريف بالانجليوي ممكن يقرأهولك او لو في كلمة وانت بتزاكر مش عارف تقرأ كلمة هو يقرأهالك علشان امتحانات الشفوي لازم يكون نطقك سليم وكمان عارف لو في حرف silent ويقرأ اكنك بتسمع وااحد امريكي وممكن تتحكم في سرعة القرأة واختيار صوت الرجل او الانثي من خلال configiration واختيار voice وكمان ممكن تختار بين عدة اختيارات بين الصوت العادي او واحد بيهمس او في حجرة عادية او في الفضاء والصوت هنا بيقي مجسم بطريقة فظيعة وفي كمان في الاستاد وهنا الصوت بيبقي له صدي وممكن تختار 3 او 4 او 5 بيقرأوا مع بعض من الاخر برنامج خارق ولو هتحمله علشان دي بس كفاية كل الي عليك انك تحدد الي عاوزه يقرأهولك وتضغط say it

للتحميل:

Download​
ودى بعض الاضافات للبرنامج عدة قواميس من الانجليزية الى الالمانية والالمانية والايطالية والاسبانية لمذيد من الاستفادة ولو عايز اى لغة اخرى راسلنى..............

للتحميل:

Download​
ولمزيد من الاحتراف والتخصص لدارسين اللغة الانجليزية الثلات قواميس دول فيهم كل كلمة في الانجليزي بالشرح والمشتقات بس طبعا انجليزي انجليزي ودا لمزيد من الاحتراف فى اللغة الانجليزية..

1- Concise Oxford English Dictionary 




سعر القاموس 49 دولار وليكم ببلاش

للتحميل:

Download​
2- Britannica Concise Encyclopedia المرجع دا بس هو اللى هيشتغل على برنامج الترجمة




ثمن القاموس 39 دولار وليكم ببلاش

للتحميل:

Download​
3- Merriam-Webster's Collegiate® Dictionary and Thesaurus 




سعر هذة النسخة 60 دولار وليكم ببلاش 

للتحميل:

Download​
4- Larousse Chambers dictionary, French-English-French القاموس انجليزي فرنساوي ويعتبر اكبر قاموس فرنساوي




سعره 73 دولار بس طبعا عندنا ببلاش

للتحميل:

Download​
المراجع دى لما هتسطبها هتشتغل معاك 7 ايام بس ودا الكراك اللى هخليها تشتغل مدى الحياة.حمل الكراك من اى رابط من الاثنين والكراك دا للاربع قواميس السابقة

Crack

RapidShare-Link
EgoShare-Link​
ومستنى ردود حلوة ......................ودعواتكم معانا..................وشكرا


----------



## المهندس المرح (12 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anas hammad (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا اخ x-man700 ما بتعرف اديش فدتنا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو الأمين (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## x_man700 (19 أبريل 2007)

دا قاموس انجليزى تركى لكل من طلب:

http://rapidshare.com/files/26844758/Turkish_English.rar​
وانا رافع على الرابيد شير لان دا الموقع الوحيد تقريبا اللى الملفات مبتتمسحش من علية بسرعة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## x_man700 (19 أبريل 2007)

دا قاموس انجليزى يابانى لكل من طلب:

http://rapidshare.com/files/26852156/English_Japanese.rar​
وانا رافع على الرابيد شير لان دا الموقع الوحيد تقريبا اللى الملفات مبتتمسحش من علية بسرعة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## x_man700 (20 أبريل 2007)

دا قاموس انجليزى كرواتى لكل من طلب:

http://rapidshare.com/files/26854991/Croatian_English.rar​
وانا رافع على الرابيد شير لان دا الموقع الوحيد تقريبا اللى الملفات مبتتمسحش من علية بسرعة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## x_man700 (20 أبريل 2007)

اطلب اى قاموس وان شاء الله احاول اجيبهولك.............
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## نوووووووونو (12 مايو 2007)

*أرجو إضافة لغة*

أرجو إضافة لغة الأوردو(الهند وباكستان) من الإنكليزية أو العربية


----------



## حازم نجم (14 مايو 2007)

ممكن تحكيلنا طريقة وضع الكراك بالتفصيل لانه مرات ما بينفع عندي شكرا على المجهود والله معاك


----------



## memo_hell (31 مايو 2007)

هل في احد عندو صيني لانجليزي ؟


----------



## ISSEK (31 مايو 2007)

يا صاحبي أما أن تكون أو لا تكون 
بين صدق النوايا ومشاغبات قلم مجنون 
لله در الصدق أي أجده بين ثناياالمجون
تقنع بألف قناع وألبس ألف لبوس
وأحذر أن تقول الصدق هنا وهناك
فيقال عنك أنك جاهلي بعقل مجنون
تاهت الحقيقة بين طيات المجاملات 
والتربيت والضحك على الذقون 
ويبقى نبض قلم الحقيقة بيرقا خفاقا
رغم التهميش وبرغم ما يتقوله
عني المداحون والمتقولون


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (11 يونيو 2007)

مشكوريين جدا جدا


----------



## التواتي (16 يونيو 2007)

أخي العزيز x-man700 كيف بإمكاني التحميل من rapidshare وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووورررررررررر


----------



## بوغريب (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا والله يوفقك


----------



## بوغريب (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا والله يوفقك


----------



## الحمدابي (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طير مهاجر (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا.............جزيلا


----------



## سعيد شعراوى (12 أبريل 2008)

أخى الفاضل
محتاج قاموس للمصطلحات الهنسدسية
وخاصة
الأليكترونية
وشكرا لك قبل اى شىء​


----------



## سنا الأمل (12 أبريل 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ايهاب السيلاوي (14 أبريل 2008)

انا مو عارف كيف انرله ارجو المساعده


----------



## ozch (16 يوليو 2008)

اخى الفاضل رجاء انا محتاج قاموس فى الهندسة الالكترونية والكهربية ومحتاجة ضرورى وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## فراس ا س ا (9 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ادور (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## عزت صيام (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## إسلام علي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

لمعلوماتكم
شركاة بابليون أهدافها وملاكها يهود
وأي برنامج لها يحوي ملف صغير يتجسس على الكمبيوتر الخاص بك ويصدر المعلومات منه (نوعية المواد اللي على جهازك ) إلى مواقع ومؤسسات يهودية والكلام ليس من جاهل أو مؤمن بنظرية المؤامرة العمياء ولكن ببحث علمي كبير من مختصين


----------



## م م ص ع ح (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## senderela (26 يونيو 2009)

thank u very much it is fantastic


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراومشكور جدا


----------



## المهندسة لاميتا (27 يونيو 2009)

سلمت يدااااااااااااك 
بس مااعرف كيف احمله ممكن تعلمني؟


----------



## امجد السمان (27 يونيو 2009)

يا اخي لو سمحت قاموس روسي عربي ولكم الف شكر


----------



## الياس عبد النور (7 يوليو 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بارك الله بك


----------



## سعد محمد سعد حسن (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على المجهود العظيم ده 
بس لازم نتحقق من كلام المهندس اللى قال ان شركة بابيلون بتتجسس على الملفات لانها شركة يهودية


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر جدا مجهودكم


----------



## فني الكتروني (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا إخوان اين القاموس الذي تتكلمون عنه لم اجد اي شي افيدوني الله يجزاكم خير


----------



## Crank (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوي X-man700
أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك.
انا ابحث عن قاموس في الالكترونيات فإذا ما عندك مانع ارجوا المساعدة
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.

اخوك
كرانك


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## eng.tawfeeq (9 فبراير 2011)

الله يغطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## مهدي البريهي (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو الحسن (27 مارس 2011)

اولا شكرا على هذا المجهود ثاينا اذا امكن تساعدني في الحصول على قاموس هولندي عربي لان بحثت عنه كثير لم اجدها فاذا امكن الحصول على هكذا قاموس وتحياتي اخوكم ابو الحسن


----------



## جابرنورعلى (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى


----------



## مهدي البريهي (28 مارس 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا*​


----------



## جابرنورعلى (28 مارس 2011)

:mohndsen2:mohndsen2 جزاك اللة خيرا :mohndsen2:mohndsen2


----------



## رمضان ميلاد محمد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## ابو سمير الربيعي (11 مايو 2013)

أخي الغالي سبق وأن حملت القاموس من هنا قبل عامين أو ثلاثة ولا زال يعمل , فقط قاموس مريم ويبستر معطل عندي حاليا فلو ممكن تغيير رابطه فالرابط الحالي على الردشبير يقول الملف مش موجود ولك ألف ألف شكر يارب يديم معروفك وربنا يخليك


----------

